# A small video from ******* Yacht Club



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Riding my wife's Sportsman with her on the back having some fun this weekend at ******* Yacht Club.
This was recorded from my GoPro 1080HD.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like the sportsman held up great what about the grizzly tho


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nice where did you get the gopro? i wanna get one so bad. my bday coming up soon lol


oh and i took one of the laws off the crushloxz and the bead is good so im buying rims!!!!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah Brandon, the Polaris did flawless again. the Grizzly, well, not so well. The start/stop switch took a crap I think.. It was for the best, my CVT snorkels leaked at the same time..

But I think we are going to try and ride this Saturday in north port if you wanna join us.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah that might work I will get with ya later in the week....did you find the culprit with the grizzly shutting off


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------

